# scrap metal pick up



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone want some good poundage to weigh, contact me, I have a couple HEAVY axel you can come pick up and turn in for recycling.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I called this dude Wayne for metal pickup 686-0225


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I called this dude Wayne for metal pickup 686-0225


is Wayne a member of the PFF? Thanks, If There is a PFF'er that wants it first. Call me loyal....  I'll call him if no one chimes in Thanks


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

*axles*

Id like to have them if theyre still available. I can come by some time this week. jeff 850-777-1021


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Realtor said:


> is Wayne a member of the PFF? Thanks, If There is a PFF'er that wants it first. Call me loyal....  I'll call him if no one chimes in Thanks





I got his name off here. Very nice fellahhhh


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Gone, Nice to meet you Jeff!


----------

